# Creature from the Black Lagoon



## Cwh15 (Dec 30, 2016)

Has anyone else been subjected to massive fish, I'm guessing fish, in shallow water that spook when you come up on them? They leave a wake that looks like a submarine is surfacing. The last few times I have been out this has happened, a few times I almost fell out of the boat it startled be so bad! I do not think they are drum or gators. Few people I have talked to said they could be sturgeon? My guess is that they are spawning, but holy cow, when your fishing and run across this animal and he runs...scares you to death haha


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Carp? Grass carp?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

There’s a member here that uses the name Steve The Brain who knows a lot about this type of thing. I would pm him.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> There’s a member here that uses the name Steve The Brain who knows a lot about this type of thing. I would pm him.


Dam beat me too it


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Same thing used to happen to me, in Bayou Chico around 1970. There used to be some big gar in there. It was spooky!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> There’s a member here that uses the name Steve The Brain who knows a lot about this type of thing. I would pm him.


:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

chupafishbras It's reverse evolution. You are lucky to be alive.


----------



## rennynole (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep they are Sturgeon. They like to spawn in the shallow coves with a lot of lilly pads to hide under.


----------



## Cwh15 (Dec 30, 2016)

hjorgan said:


> chupafishbras It's reverse evolution. You are lucky to be alive.


It was hit or miss for awhile


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Almost always grass carp in fresh water. Almost always mullet in salt water


----------



## Cwh15 (Dec 30, 2016)

Try'n Hard said:


> Almost always grass carp in fresh water. Almost always mullet in salt water


Believe you are correct. One came out of the water the other day, it was a carp.


----------

